# Storck Sizing



## 3200UCantStopMe (Mar 31, 2012)

How do you find Storck frames fit? Looking to buy online, that's why I ask. No retailers near me.

Do you find the geometry listed on their site accurate? Thanks~


----------



## 3200UCantStopMe (Mar 31, 2012)

Bump~


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Where are you located?

They have Stack and Reach Listed, so if you know what you need that should help.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

for example 53 seat size has 55 sloping, 56.5 horizontal max tt with seat extended
good bike


----------

